# Sierra Pencil Video Tutorial



## Mudder

Hello everyone.

My Sierra Pencil conversion video tutorial is now posted for you to enjoy. This video shows a new "trick" for making a more reliable and better looking pencil that is NOT outlined in the PDF. The file is a 30mb WMV or a 67 MB MPEG and is available for viewing and downloading through Jeff's "Articles/Library" area. Here's the direct link: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17433

Please let me know what you think of it, Good or bad. Also, any idea's for a future tutorial would be appreciated. Jeff gave me a few good idea's and I have a couple of my own but I would like to know if there is anything the membership would really like to see.


Scott


----------



## clewless

Thanks, great job.  These video tutorials are really a big help and a great IAP benefit.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

Thank you for the very well made and easy to understand video Mudder. I haven't tried it but it's definitely on my todo list.
I certainly appreciate these videos and hopefully there will be more.


----------



## its_virgil

Well done Scott. I even learned a couple of new ways (for me at least) to use my callipers. Thanks for sharing this video tutorial. These videos are really neat.
Do a good turn daily!
don


> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />Hello everyone.
> 
> My Sierra Pencil conversion video tutorial is now posted for you to enjoy. This video shows a new "trick" for making a more reliable and better looking pencil that is NOT outlined in the PDF. The file is a 30mb WMV or a 67 MB MPEG and is available for viewing and downloading through Jeff's "Articles/Library" area. Here's the direct link: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17433
> 
> Please let me know what you think of it, Good or bad. Also, any idea's for a future tutorial would be appreciated. Jeff gave me a few good idea's and I have a couple of my own but I would like to know if there is anything the membership would really like to see.
> 
> 
> Scott


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Scott, good video overall but if I can make a one suggestion.  Get more than simply 'hands' in the video. I got the impression that for 5 minutes plus that I was being educated by 'talking hands.

-Peter-


----------



## Thumbs

Good Show, Mudder![]


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />Scott, good video overall but if I can make a one suggestion. Get 1 get more than simply 'hands' in the video. I got the impression that for 5 minutes plus that I was being educated by 'talking hands.
> 
> -Peter-



If I showed my mug you would be scared


----------



## alamocdc

Quite excellent, Scott! Very informative.[^]


----------



## Dario

Thanks for sharing Scott!!!

I will download it in a bit but I know it will help me in various ways.


----------



## Ligget

Fantastic video Scott, I am sure it will help a lot of people especially me! Very clear and easy to follow, Thank You!![]


----------



## Rudy Vey

Thanks Scott, this exactly what we discussed on the phone!
One must made aware that the transmission has to be turned back to lock the lead, this was the point that was missing in the written version and I was used to the Schmidt tranny springing back!


----------



## wood-of-1kind

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />Scott, good video overall but if I can make a one suggestion. Get 1 get more than simply 'hands' in the video. I got the impression that for 5 minutes plus that I was being educated by 'talking hands.
> 
> -Peter-
> 
> 
> 
> If I showed my mug you would be scared
Click to expand...


Are saying that you're HANDsome then?[)]

-Peter-


----------



## Randy_

Nice job, Scott!!


----------



## Radman

Good job Mudder.  I think this old dog learned a new trick![]


----------



## Jim15

Thanks Scott, it's a big help.


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />Scott, good video overall but if I can make a one suggestion. Get 1 get more than simply 'hands' in the video. I got the impression that for 5 minutes plus that I was being educated by 'talking hands.
> 
> -Peter-
> 
> 
> 
> If I showed my mug you would be scared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are saying that you're HANDsome then?[)]
> 
> -Peter-
Click to expand...



Okay......Remember, you asked to see my ugly mug.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## tnilmerl

precious....


----------



## Skye




----------



## carverken

Scott,   Well done and informative video.  I will make the conversion with the next matching sierra blanks I cut.  The only change I would make in the presentation is to list the sizes of the bits and the drill out distances on a title page at the end.  For us who cannot watch and chew gum at the same time.[)]


----------



## dennis_vallianos

Following the video I converted two Sierras and both came out perfect. I have found that all of the kits I've received in the last month or two have the nib tips already drilled to work with the pencil inserts. Thanks for the video!


----------



## pete00

Scott

thanks for taking the time to do that, very much appriciated........pete


----------

